# What Dremel attachment?



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, so I have a Dremel (more correctly, my dad does and I snitched it ), and I even managed to get Penny to accept the thing (still working on the others). But evidently he doesn't have the right attachments. I picked his roughest-looking grinder bit and I was literally grinding away at her nails for 10 minutes with no observable difference. So I tried a few of his other grinding/sanding bits and still nothing. What attachment does everyone use for dog nails?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I use good ol sanding bands!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep. Xeph has it..The sanding bands! I usually use 120 grit I think it is..It could be that your dremel is not turned up high enough? Being that you said it was your dads, I would think a man would have a high RPM one, but it could be taking forever if its not on high, and is a high RPM dremel. I can file down a thick, long nail in a matter of 2-3 seconds with a fresh band and a high RPM.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, that's the one I tried. . .it could be the "fresh band" thing. I'm pretty sure the one he has isn't so fresh, LOL. I'll see if he has spares or I'll go buy some.

And I was trying it on low at first, because Penny wasn't used to it yet, but I was turning it up gradually and still didn't see any progress. I felt like I didn't have a lot of control when it was on high. . .is that normal?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> it could be the "fresh band" thing. I'm pretty sure the one he has isn't so fresh


Yeah, if it's not fresh, that'll really add to nail trimming time. There's definitely a lot more nail dust flyin' when I've got a fresh band on my Dremel!



> I felt like I didn't have a lot of control when it was on high. . .is that normal?


In what way do you mean? I feel quite controlled when it's on high, but the key to grinding nails isn't to just hold the dremel to the surface. I "shave" the nail off, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I felt like I didn't have a lot of control when it was on high. . .is that normal?


I usually hold the nail and then press the sanding band firmly against the nail. If it's a new one it should be pretty quick and easy on high. I actually feel less in control on the lower setting, I guess because it catches on the nail more and doesn't just sand through it smoothly. It took me a long time to figure out a good method for me and her, so I'm pretty proud to be able to give advice now, lol.



Xeph said:


> I "shave" the nail off, if that makes any sense at all.


I think I know what she means here (correct me if I'm explaining something different, Xeph). I sort of start at the top of the nail, pressing the sander firmly to it, then move up/down until it's a good length. So if you think of it as a stationary object instead of a spinning one it is like "shaving".


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Actually, I treat it to "strokes". So the band isn't in constant contact with the nail. Like...whittling. Or shaving your legs!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Actually, I treat it to "strokes". So the band isn't in constant contact with the nail. Like...whittling. Or shaving your legs!


That's a much simpler way to put it, lol. :doh:


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Any of you thought of making a tutorial video ?


----------



## Nazca in Breck (Mar 25, 2010)

amavanna said:


> Any of you thought of making a tutorial video ?




If you look on youtube there are over 50 clips of people trimming/sanding dogs nails with dremels


----------

